# Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?



## MalteFo (7. April 2014)

Moin Moin,

und zwar hab ich für mich das Fliegenfischen entdeckt (beispielsweise finde diese Art des Angels sehr interessant).

Hab viel drüber gelesen und gucke mir auch das ein oder andere Video an. Nun meine frage, reicht das ?#c
Sonst habe ich keine weiteren erfahrungen mit dem Fliegefischen.

Oder ist es schon Sinnvoll einen Kurs zu belegen... (wobei mich dieser 300€ Kosten würde -1 Tag mit Bernd Kuleisa)

Ich finde hier in der Umgebung nichts Günstigeres... (Hamburg und Umgebung) oder kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen #6


----------



## Burggraf (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hallo
Wenn Du Fliegenfischen willst halte ich einen Kurs für sinnvoll.
Es macht keinen Spaß wenn Du die Würfe nicht richtig beherrscht.Du mußt trotzdem am Anfang laufend üben damit die Würfe sitzen
Da Fliegenfischen etwas teuerer ist halte ich den Preis für den Kurs für angemessen.
Bei uns in Hessen ist das auch nicht billiger.

Viele Grüße
Burggraf


----------



## Likenut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ein Kurs ist auf alle Fälle ne gute Sache.
Brings mir zwar gerade selber bei, da der Kurs den ich letztes Jahr besuchen wollte leider ausgefallen ist.
Habe aber zum Glück 2 Fliegenfischer im Bekanntenkreis, die mir ne große Hilfe sind.
Kursgebühren waren damals 175 Euro für 2 1/2 Tage, wenn man so im inet liest, wäre das ein richtiges Schnäpchen gewesen.
Ich denke mit einem Kurs erspart man sich die ersten paarmal sicher eine Menge Frust.
Funktionieren tuts auch ohne, jedoch heisst es hier auch üben üben und Fehlerquellen selbst erkennen bzw von Anfang an vermeiden.
Ich hab vieles aus dem Internet und aus Literatur.


----------



## antonio (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

obs ein kurs ist oder ein bekannter, der einem das beibringen kann ist egal.
empfehlenswert ist es auf jeden fall.

antonio


----------



## Sneep (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hallo,

ich habe es mir selbst beigebracht, damals gab es noch keine Kurse.
Ich würde aber immer zum Kurs raten.

Dadurch vermeidet man, dass sich Fehler festsetzen, die man später nur sehr schwer wieder raus bekommt.

Typisch ist das zu weite Absenken der Schnur nach hinten.

Wenn man durch den Kurs saubere werferische Grundfertigkeiten erlangt hat, lässt sich darauf aufbauen.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

5 - 10 m Schnur werfen und Fische fangen - dazu brauchst Du keinen Kurs..

Wenn du aber das Angeln mit der Fliegenrute in seinen Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen willst, dann lohnt sich ein Kurs oder ein Bekannter, der das gut kann und Dir zeigt, auf jeden Fall..

Ob das ein 300 Euro Kurs sein muss, oder ob man das preiswerter kriegt, ob Du einen "Vollkurs" inkl. Insektenkunde und Verhalten am Wasser willst (da sind manche Fliegenfischer eigen), oder ob Du nur einfach mal richtig verschiedene Würfe lernen willst, da liegt an Inhalt, Kursdauer und natürlich auch Kohle viel dazwischen...


----------



## Flyfisher1 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



Burggraf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn Du Fliegenfischen willst halte ich einen Kurs für sinnvoll.
> Es macht keinen Spaß wenn Du die Würfe nicht richtig beherrscht.Du mußt trotzdem am Anfang laufend üben damit die Würfe sitzen
> Da Fliegenfischen etwas teuerer ist halte ich den Preis für den Kurs für angemessen.
> ...



Fliegenfischen muss nicht teurer sein, es kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an.
Einen 1 Tages - Kurs bei Greti oder Bleti, für 300,- würde ich stark überzogen halten.
Aber Bernd Kuleise, das ist eine snddere Nummer, der Mann ist schließlich berühmt. Da kann mann später mit angeben, dass man bei einer solchen Größe, den Kurs gemacht hat.
Ob man das braucht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Das geht, auch und gerade in Hessen, wesentlich günstiger.
Aber Jeder so wie er mag.
Kurs auf jeden Fall, ich kenne Niemand der durch Videos und Berichte lesen zu einem Guten Autofahrer geworden, oder den Führerschein überhaupt bestanden Hätte.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Mahlzeit,

da du aus Hamburg kommst, bemühe Tante Google mal nach "Hamburger Werfertage"
Vielleicht kannst du dich als Einsteiger mit einklinken.

Zu deiner Frage:
Ein Kurs macht nur Sinn, wenn man was dabei lernt und ein EINTAGESKURS für 300,- Euro reicht gerade einmal aus, die Grundbegriffe zu erklären und 2-3 Stunden das Werfen unter Anleitung zu üben...
mag manchem helfen, für meine Begriffe hilfts dem Kursleiter bei seinem Enkommen.

Viel besser ist es mit Bekannten unterwegs zu sein und zu "luschern" - schau dich um z.B. unter o.g. Tipp


----------



## Thomas E. (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Auch eine Möglichkeit,

die "Hamburger Wurftage", jetzt Sonntag wieder.

Offen für jederman, kein Kurs, aber um erstmal reinzuschnuppern.
http://www.pachtverein.de/termine.html

Ich bin immer da.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hallo, 

ich würde dir einen Kurs empfehlen, aber falls dich die 300Eu schmerzen zu einem günstigeren raten. 

Bei mir in der Gegend (kommt für dich nicht in Frage, da zu weit weg) gibt es immer Kurse, die zwar nicht von "Fliegenfischer-Promis" angeboten werden, dafür aber nur 140 Euro für zwei komplette Tage kosten! So etwas muss es doch bei dir auch geben! 

Ich selbst habe das Fliegenfischen ohne Kurs dafür aber mit viel zur Verfügung stehender Zeit und mit Videos als Abgleich begonnen. Dennoch kann ich heute sagen, ein kl. zwei Tages Kurs hätte mir sicher zu Beginn viel "Arbeit" und Zeit gespart. Jahre später habe ich dann rein aus Interesse mal nen Kurs für Fortgeschrittene dazu belegt, war aber nicht wirklich nötig gewesen. 

Dennoch, um die Zeit- und Nerven-Raubende Anfangsphase abzukürzen, mein Tipp: Mach unbedingt nen Kurs! 

Auch ist ein gewisser Betrag in den Kurs investiert vorerst sinnvoller angelegt als sauteures Gerät, dass du dann nicht sauber werfen kannst! 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Nuesse (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

http://www.howersee.de/Angelschule/angelschule.html

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas E. (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Von Videos lernen bringt meist wenig, da die Korrektur fehlt.
Da hatte ich so einige, die es so versucht haben.
Nur wenige lernen es autodidaktisch richtig, einige Naturtalente.

Fachkundige Anleitung hilft enorm und Beratung in Bezug auf die Wahl beim Kauf sollte auch selbstverständlich sein.

Gute seriöse Instruktoren haben einen entsprechenden Ruf


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Von Videos lernen bringt meist wenig, da die Korrektur fehlt.



Zudem verlieren die "Youtubegugger" auch schnell die Lust, wenn man eben nicht, das gerade im Video konsumierte umsetzen/veranstalten kann.

Das für mich zielführendste war, Lesen, probieren und nen erfahrenen FliFi der einen anleitet.
Danach üben, üben, üben - welches man natürlich am besten im Wasser auf der Suche nach dem Fisch macht.


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ich hatte mir in Ermangelung an Kursen - so etwas gab es in Norddeutschland damals nicht, dass Internet war noch nicht erfunden, sowie Fliegenfischer hier exteme Exoten das Buch : Fliegenfischen für Anfänger von Parey gekauft, die Knoten geübt und mich auf die grüne Wiese gestellt und angefangen zu werfen und zu binden, so schwer ich das nun auch nicht, nach einiger Zeit hat man den Dreh raus - Übung macht den Meister. Für das werfen mit der Stationärrolle habt ihr ja auch keinen Kursus gebraucht.


----------



## pike-81 (8. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab auch nie einen Kurs gemacht.
Würde es erstmal selber probieren. So schwer ist das nun auch nicht. 
Die "Königsdisziplin" des Angelns wird auch stark gehypt.
Man sollte auch seinen eigenen Stil finden, und nicht blind kopieren. 
Aber auf jeden Fall erstmal ausgiebig trocken üben. 
300&euro; hat noch nicht einmal meine erste Ausrüstung zum Fliegenfischen gekostet. 
Petri


----------



## labralehn (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Da kann ich mich knispel und pike-81 nur anschliessen.
Finde auch es wird einfach ein riesen Hype ums Fliegenfischen gemacht. 

Einfach eine Wiese suchen und ein paar Wurfübungen machen. 

Learning by Doing. 

Wenn man Spaß daran hat und viel Zeit.

Wenn man nur schnelle Ergebnisse haben will, oder wenn gar nichts klappt, beim Werfen mit der Fliegenrute, dann wäre vielleicht ein Kurs in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## sdroste (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ich habe mich auch erst mal für einen Kurs entschieden. Einfach um die Technik von Anfang an mit Kontrolle zu lernen. 

Daher 2 tägigen Kurs gebucht, der mich aber unter 200EUR kostet. Für 300EUR kannst Du den Kurs belegen den ich habe inkl. Hotel und je nach Auto eine Spritladung...für die Anfahrt dahin...  Finde 300EUR für einen 1 Tageskurs doch etwas stark an der Grenze. AUSSER: Es ist ein 1 Personen Guiding. Daher der Trainer steht dir für einen Tag exklusiv zur Verfügung.


----------



## oberfranke (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Nen Kurs braucht man nicht unbedingt. 
Einfach ein bißerl Wolle als Pseudofliege anbringen- sonst geht die Schnurr kaputt- (franzt aus) und üben. 
Ich hab mir nen Einweckgummi unten an den Handgriff und um das Handgelenk gezogen  so als hinterer Anschlag da man gerade als Anfänger oft hinten zu tief mit der Rute geht. 
Entfernung am Anfang etwa 8 Meter.  Ich habe mir einen Karton (DIN A4 groß) hingelegt damit ich ein Zielgebiet und vielmehr ne feste Entfernung hatte und los geht`s. Jetzt ist es ein Bierfilzla auf etwa 20 Meter.  
Auch mal seitlich - links-rechts- werfen üben.  Den Karon auch mal unter nen Busch/Ast legen und die Wollfliege drunter "legen" Nicht die Geduld verlieren versuchen sauber zu werfen ist wichtiger als treffen- Treffen kommt dann von alleine. Nach nen WE bist du reif fürs Wasser. 

Und für den Winter nen Bindestock kaufen und selber binden- der erste Fisch auf ner selbergebundnen Fliege bleibt im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Thomas E. (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir in Ermangelung an Kursen - so etwas gab es in Norddeutschland damals nicht, dass Internet war noch nicht erfunden, sowie Fliegenfischer hier exteme Exoten das Buch : Fliegenfischen für Anfänger von Parey gekauft, die Knoten geübt und mich auf die grüne Wiese gestellt und angefangen zu werfen   Für das werfen
> mit der Stationärrolle habt ihr ja auch keinen Kursus gebraucht.



So war es bei mir vor über 30 Jahren auch...
mit Büchern von Steinfort und Ritz unter dem Arm auf die Wiese und an das Gewässer...

"Werfen" konnte ich dann bald...nur wie #d

Aber ich traf  glücklicherweise sehr erfahrene FF beim Fischen, die mir dann weiterhalfen,
nun ging es auch endlich voran. 

Heutzutage ist der Einstieg viel leichter !

@ Knispel
Manche können nicht einmal mit Spinnrute und Stationärrolle richtig werfen.


----------



## fluefiske (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Der Oberfranke hat ja ein kräftig grinsendes Smiley gesetzt,das ist auch angebracht .
Aber vielleicht hat das Bierfilzla einen Ø von 5m :q .
Gruß Erich


----------



## oberfranke (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ich hab es ja gewußt.  das es darüber Diskussionen gibt.

Ne alles relativ- die Sache. 
Ab und zu treffe ich schon mal das Bierfilzla wobei ich mich da annäheren muss und mich rantaste. Aber nicht auf 20 Meter - so auf 10 Meter ja. Alles drüber ist reiner Zufall. 
Es ist aber schon erstaunlich wie genau man damit werfen kann.


----------



## HAL9000 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hier wird dir gut und preislich fair geholfen. 
Bernd ist ein Top Typ mit jede Menge Erfahrung! Ruf ihn einfach an!

www.first-cast.de


----------



## Thomas E. (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Und triffst das Ding auch noch bei jedem Wurf |kopfkrat
> Chapeau!
> Du bist besser als jeder Casting Weltmeister im Fliege-Skish! #d



Wer mal Steve Rajeff live gesehen hat. #6


----------



## perikles (8. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

als bewegungsakrobat mit mangelnder intellegenz und willen zum selbsterlernen, ist es besser einen erfahren lehrer zu buchen, machts leichter oder leute mit dicker geldborse und wenig zeit, 
alle anderen..
lesen lesen und nochmals lesen, videos gucken, selbst analysieren, viel werfen auf der wiese, mann ist auf dem richtigen weg, wenn der tailing loop so gut wie weg ist und die schnur gestraft und weich auf der wiese landet, die stops bei 10-2 uhr oder bei 11 uhr 1 uhr gesetzt werden  
die grossen meister hatten oftmals auch keine lehrer und fliegenfischen ist keine hexerei

ps: viele fangen mit dem fliegenfischen spat im alter an, und die sinds auch, die meistens einen kurs empfehlen


----------



## MalteFo (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

So, erstmal vielen Dank für eure ganzen Meinungen. 
(Ehrlich gesagt bin ich immer noch nicht weiter...)

Ich war die letzten 2 Tage los, hab bisschen am Wasser geübt (Baggersee) . Es lief besser als erwartet, 8-10 m bekomm ich die Schnur gerade auf Wasser. Alles was darüber hinaus passiert bricht zusammen, woran könnte das liegen?(Gibt bestimmt viele Faktoren) 

Das wäre ja nicht meine einzige frage, wie Werfe ich effektiv gegen den Wind? Hab das gestern spaßeshalber mal aus probiert, mit wenig erfolg.
Die Fliege landete an Land...(dabei war es ein relativ schwacher Wind)

Wie erkenne ich einen Biss ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



MalteFo schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten 2 Tage los, hab bisschen am Wasser geübt (Baggersee) . Es lief besser als erwartet, 8-10 m bekomm ich die Schnur gerade auf Wasser. Alles was darüber hinaus passiert bricht zusammen, woran könnte das liegen



Siehste, deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *5 - 10 m Schnur werfen und Fische fangen - dazu brauchst Du keinen Kurs..*
> 
> Wenn du aber das Angeln mit der Fliegenrute in seinen Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpfen willst, dann lohnt sich ein Kurs oder ein Bekannter, der das gut kann und Dir zeigt, auf jeden Fall..
> 
> Ob das ein 300 Euro Kurs sein muss, oder ob man das preiswerter kriegt, ob Du einen "Vollkurs" inkl. Insektenkunde und Verhalten am Wasser willst (da sind manche Fliegenfischer eigen), oder ob Du nur einfach mal richtig verschiedene Würfe lernen willst, da liegt an Inhalt, Kursdauer und natürlich auch Kohle viel dazwischen...



;-)


----------



## antonio (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



MalteFo schrieb:


> So, erstmal vielen Dank für eure ganzen Meinungen.
> (Ehrlich gesagt bin ich immer noch nicht weiter...)
> 
> Ich war die letzten 2 Tage los, hab bisschen am Wasser geübt (Baggersee) . Es lief besser als erwartet, 8-10 m bekomm ich die Schnur gerade auf Wasser. Alles was darüber hinaus passiert bricht zusammen, woran könnte das liegen?(Gibt bestimmt viele Faktoren)
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas E. (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



MalteFo schrieb:


> So, erstmal vielen Dank für eure ganzen Meinungen.
> (Ehrlich gesagt bin ich immer noch nicht weiter...)
> 
> Ich war die letzten 2 Tage los, hab bisschen am Wasser geübt (Baggersee) . Es lief besser als erwartet, 8-10 m bekomm ich die Schnur gerade auf Wasser. Alles was darüber hinaus passiert bricht zusammen, woran könnte das liegen?(Gibt bestimmt viele Faktoren)
> ...



Hallo MalteFo,

Du machst es Dir aber wirklich unnötig schwer. |rolleyes

Hier bekommst Du leider auch inkompetente Antworten auf Deine Fragen und weißt nicht, wem Du glauben kannst !
Das ist der Nachteil für einen Beginner, der in einem Forum Rat sucht.

Hast PN.


----------



## Thomas E. (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Der Doppelzug ist ein recht komplexer Bewegungsablauf und garnicht so leicht zu lernen !
Manche schaffen es alleine.
Doch falsch gezogen bringt weniger Wurfweite, als wenn man es weglässt. 

Im Fließgewässer sind abgestoppte Würfe, Fallschirmwürfe, Tuck- Cast, Bogen-und Pendelwürfe u.a. sehr nützlich.
Der gezogene Switch- Cast sowieso.

So etwas lernt man autodidaktisch (und dann noch schnell), nur schwerlich.
Vorab muß natürlich eine saubere Basis dafür vorhanden sein.


----------



## lax0341 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Zum Einstieg würde ich einen Kurs bei Bernd Kuleisa sehr empfehlen !
Er kennt sich super in allen Facetten des Fliegenfischens aus.
Danach bei ein paar erfahreneren Kollegen einklinken.
Vielleicht dann auch mal ein Flifi-Wochenende an einem der Top-Flüsse buchen.


----------



## lax0341 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

P.S. wenn man die Chance hat , noch ein wenig von der Erfahrung der " grossen alten Männer " zu partizipieren , dann sollte man diese , egal , ob als 
Einzelcoaching, als Guiding , als Teinehmer an einem Wochenendseminar , oder in einer anderen Form , unbedingt nutzen ! 
Bernd Kuleisa gehört alterstechnisch noch nicht in diese Liga , aber von seiner Erfahrung und seinem Know How her auf jeden Fall. Ich habe sehr viel von Heinz Weiland,  Wolfgang Naumann , Peter Schleimann , Dieter Benenowski,
Derek Brown, Peter Anderson , Jimmy Younger , Ally Gowans und anderen gelernt. Es kommt ja nicht nur darauf an , die Fliege auswerfen zu können.
Oder wie Arthur Oglesby mal gesagt hat : " Es gibt viele Leute , die Euch beibringen können , vernünftig zu werfen , aber nur wenige , die Euch beibringen können zu fangen ..."


----------



## GoFlyFishing (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hallo M.A.D., 

deine Skepsis gegenüber sauteuren Wurfkursen in Ehren, teile ich teilweise (gerade was den Anfänger betrifft), aber was Thomas zu Fallschirmwurf, zurückgestopptem Wurf, Tuck / Pile Cast, etc. geschrieben hat unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozent. 

Ich fische überwiegend an schnelleren Gewässern im voralpinen Raum, und da gehört das zum Standard Repertoire, ohne dieses Wissen ist dir ein Schneidertag oder allenfalls ein Glückstreffer programmiert. 

Das gehört zum Grundwissen des besseren Fliegenfischens, wirklich. Am Stillgewässer/Meer/oder langsamen Strom freilich wirst du das weniger brauchen (dafür selbstverständlich wieder anderes...). 

Ich behaupte ich habe mir diese Würfe so beigebracht, dass ich praktikabel damit fischen kann. Perfektionieren kann man sie immer noch, und wenn ich Zeit dazu hätte, und das nötige Kleingeld über, wär mir ein Kurs nicht zu schade, um das ganze zu verbessern und daran zu feilen. 

Glaub mir, das zählt mit zu den Basics eines guten Fliegenfischers #6 Habe schon viele Tieflandfliegenfischer gesehen, die sich mal nen Urlaub an nem auch noch gut besetzten Gewässer im alpinen Raum buchen, und völlig mit der Situation (Gegenströmungen, Kehrwasser, Wildwasser, Pocket-Wasser usw) überfordert waren. Aber Hexerei sind diese Würfe auch keine, alles machbar und lernbar! Und vor allem leuchtet dir das ein, wenn du beim alltäglichen Fischen ständig mit solchen Situationen konfrontiert wirst...

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## lax0341 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

In der Nähe von Hamburg soll es auch ein paar ganz brauchbare Meerforellenbäche geben....


----------



## lax0341 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Man kann das sicher alles auch im Selbststudium und mit Trial and Error erlernen. Hab ich auch mal. Du brauchst aber dann mindestens 5mal so lange , eh Du einigermaßen werfen kannst und Fehler , die sich dabei eingeschlichen haben, kriegst Du nur ganz schwer wieder korrigiert.
Hab übrigens Simon Kitcher vergessen. Kein " großer alter Mann " , aber ein genialer Fliegenfischer , der auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs ist.
Achim Niclas schwingt seine Rute ja nun leider schon im Himmel. Okay , Peter Schleimann leider auch...


----------



## zokker (9. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Immer weiter so, Bier und Popcorn steht bereit.
> Mach mal einen sauteuren Kurs bei den Überfliegenfischern, dann klappt dat mit dem Plötzezuppeln am Baggersee und Elbe auch viel besser. #6
> Aber nicht vergessen, die tollen Trickwürfe a la "Fallschirmwürfe, Tuck- Cast, Bogen-und Pendelwürfe" auch schön anzuwenden. |uhoh:
> Ick lach mir'n Ast... :vik:



 Ihc kna vor lhcaen nhcit sriechben.


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

" Wenn einer , der mit Mühe kaum gekrochen ist auf einen Baum,
Schon meint , dass er ein Vogel wär, 
So irrt sich der . ". :vik:

Wilhelm Busch


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Leute, Leute, was ne Stimmung hier!

M.E. nach muss man keinen Kurs belegen, zum Schaden ist es aber nicht.
Es laufen ja genug Künstler rum, die ihre angewöhnten und nie korrigierten Wurffehler für Gottesgeschenke halten oder meinen diese mit teurem Equipment und neuen Trends ausbügeln zu können.
Des weiteren möchte ich anmerken, dass es auch Wurfkurse für weniger als 400 Euro für 5 Stunden gibt.
Außerdem kann sich ein hoch motivierter Neueinsteiger auch die eine oder andere Inspiration in Sachen Taktik, Tackle und gutem Benehmen am Wasser holen.
Hilfreich kann auch ein fortgeschrittener Freund, Kumpel oder Kollege sein, der einen mal beobachtet und auf Fehler hinweist.
Nicht jeder gute Tip ist teuer und doch meist hilfreich.
Früher gabs mal Flifi-Bordietreffen (an der Bode), da haben die alten Hasen die Frischlinge erst mal eine Stunde auf der Wiese geeicht und auch im/am Wasser gabs Unterstützung.
Schön, lecker und lustig wars außerdem .... 

Haut die Chips und das Bier in die Ecke und schert Euch ans Wasser!

Gruß aus dem Hoorz
Tom


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Da hast Du natürlich völlig Recht , und das ist auch der Optimalzustand !
Viele " Alte Hasen " sind auch ohne Honorar bereit , einen Frischling in die " Hohe Schule " einzuweisen.
Durfte als ganz junger Flifi selbst so ein Privileg genießen und werde mit meinem Senior-Coach am 1.Mai mal wieder gemeinsam die Fliegen auf dem Wasser tanzen lassen.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Kurs bei einem wirklichen Experten nicht schaden kann ! Die " wirklichen " Profis sind in unseren Gefilden allerdings ( leider ) eher dünn gesät.
Die hier in diesem Thread anzutreffende Geringschätzung der " wahren " Experten stört mich einfach sehr ! Ich durfte mit einigen von ihnen Fischen, und das hat mir einfach die Augen geöffnet.
Beispiel Ally Gowans : Er hat in der betreffenden Woche im Tummel mehr Lachse gefangen , als alle anderen Angler - an 4 Beats - zusammen . Mich natürlich eingeschlossen . Bei ihm sind es inzwischend einige Tausend in seinem Leben. Wer von uns kann das schon von sich behaupten ?


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Die 150 Euro, die ich Anfang der 90er Derek Brown für einen Tag Unterweisung im Zweihandrutenfischen bezahlt habe ,  habe ich z.B. nie bereut.
Zudem er mir noch für fast die entsprechende Summe Lachsfliegen geschenkt hat und einige super Gewässertipps mit auf den Weg gegeben hat.
Die später folgenden, äußerst inspirierenden und informativen, Abende bei -zugegeben etwas ausufernden Mengen - Pints of Ale and Haaf's waren da nur noch ein zusätzlicher Bonus.:q Man muss wissen , dass in den angelsächsischen Gefilden einige Pro's von Kindesbeinen an mit dem Angeln und dem Guiding aufgewachsen sind , da sie oft selbst 
Kinder von Ghillies , Estate Keepern , Fischereiaufsehern o.ä. sind. Sie haben oft eine gute Zahl von Spitzengewässern direkt vor der Tür , in denen sie mehr oder weniger das ganze Jahr über Angeln können.
Ein Beispiel dafür war der im vergangenen Jahr verstorbene Wattie Dods vom Fainilee Beat am Tweed.
 Wer von uns kann schon auf solche Ausgangsbedingungen zurückgreifen ?
Insofern : Tight Lines ! und " Puck ma Ha'!":vik:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

#6 #6 #6

Ganz Deiner Meinung.

Es geht auch ohne, besser aber ganz sicher nicht.
Meine Empfehlung ist auf jeden Fall auch ein Lehrgang, die Gemeinschaft, fachkundige Anleitung.

Auch ich bin mit einem Kurs eingestiegen und hab auch für das Zweihandupdate (gern!) bezahlt.
Selbst gute Fliegenfischer können sich bei den guten Cracks immer was abschauen,
das Geld ist eigentlich immer gut angelegt.

TL Tom


----------



## Leine-Leroy (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Hier gibt es noch Anfang Mai einen kurs für 99€, 

http://adh-fishing.de/termine.html

Peine ist auch nicht weit von HH, und der Laden ist weltklasse...

Ein zweihandkurs mit Bernd Kuleisa kostet im übringen auch 99€,
wo kostet er denn 300€? oder war es ein Einzelkurs für 300€?


tight lines
leroy


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

@Leine-Leroy , 

die Seite sieht super aus und die Instruktoren haben auch einen sehr guten Namen !
Allerdings sind die Kurse zu 99 Euro bei Bernd Kuleisa auch schon ausgebucht...


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

@Dienststelle-Ast,
wie sieht es an der Bode denn so aus ? Ich hab zwar immer die Karte, war aber im vergangenen Jahr nur einmal da und da war grad Sturm.:g Im Jahr vorher hab ich 2 Ausflüge dahin unternommen , hatte aber massenhaft kleine Bachforellen und nur ganz wenige "vernünftige" Fische.
Bin dann doch wieder mehr an die Wipper und Selke gefahren...


----------



## Thomas E. (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

@ leroy
khdfishing in HH ist aber näher für manche.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Entweder ist der TE nach all den Posts mittlerweile dermassen  verunsichert, dass er sich garnicht mehr traut, was zu schreiben...
oder er korrespondiert seit Erstellung seienr Frage hier, mit seiner Bank um eine Aufstockung seines Dispo's zu erwirken :q

Eigentlich ist der Verlauf bei solchen Themen immer gleich und vorherzusehen.

Nicht falsch verstehen #6


----------



## perikles (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

oder uben auf der wiese, ich habe den doppelzug  innerhalb weniger stunden auf der wiese gelernt, bei der casting klinik  mit roman moser gabs keine kritik, mit meinem wurfstil, jetzt  versuche ich die trickwurfe zu erlernen, den gezogenen  switchcast werfe ich gerne beim uben an der isar


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

So wird das wohl sein .|supergri
Oder wie Hans Ruedi Hebeisen immer sagt : " Die Fliege fängt nur , wenn sie im Wasser ist !#h


----------



## MalteFo (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ohje, erst mal vielen Dank an alle! 
Ob es nun ein 300€ Kurs sein muss, sei mal da hingestellt, ich bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich einen Kurs belegen werde. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Berichte und konkrete Erfahrungen sind immer gerne gelesen - also nur ran.
Und berichten ;-)))


----------



## lax0341 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Bin gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht !
Falls Du mal in Sachsen , Sachsen-Anhalt , Thüringen , oder Brandenburg unterwegs bist , gebe ich Dir gern mal ( natürlich kostenlos ) ein paar Tipps mit auf den Weg !


----------



## lax0341 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Klasse gekontert ! Aber warum sollte ich da wieder rauskommen wollen ? Mit den " grossen " der Branche kann ich mich nicht vergleichen , aber ein paar Tipps für einen Flifi-Anfänger hätte ich schon...


----------



## Angler9999 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Sollte man einen Kurs besuchen?*

Ich finde das freiwillige Angebot gut


----------

